# Dating an Ingersoll Triumph Wristwatch help



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

I have a Ingersoll Triumph Watch i am trying to date. I have read on the case is usually a number but other than what looks like Repairers Marks nothing stands out. None on the movement.

I am guessing probably 1950's but would prefer an opinion from some more expert than me. Dial is dirty (unsightly) and the Mainspring cog has a black mark over it which does not seem to want to come of so going to leave.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/i01jilrhoe55i5j/DSCN0432.JPG?dl=0


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

looks 1950s/60s to me. By 1955 watches stopped using radium on the dial, as it is radioactive. I do hope yours is later than that if the dial is exposed like that. The dial isn't marked T for Tritium (radium's replacement), so do be careful


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Might explain the 3 eyes !! lol. Its in a seal bag at present, and do not possess a Geiger counter so fingers crossed. Mind you so worn looking for a replacement. They did do some stupid things in past !. I am no expert on these things but wouldn't of thought dosage was high. And it doesn't glow

Not being able to date it is a pain, there is a scribble says possibly Pembo/51 a Repairers mark. so might date to at least then but could be anything


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

stdape said:


> do not possess a Geiger counter


 If you have an Android phone, it's possible to turn it into a geiger counter with an app and some black tape or foil over the camera lens: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rdklein.radioactivity&hl=en_GB

Or iphone: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/radioactivitycounter/id464004677?mt=8


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Late in replying, but to say none of my Watches are Radioactive brought a Machine for the Job. And will be useful in the future.


----------

